# having Data issues :/



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

OK so i got my TB a week ago today. the first 5 days have been great. no real issues at all.
i manually did the MR2 full RUU on day 3 and kept it unrooted.
yesterday at work i was getting spotty 3g, meaning, i would have 3G then it would drop out, then come back 10-15 seconds later. i had no data connection at all. not even 1x. all this time, my buddy who has a Droid Charge was getting 3 bars and 4g (yes i got 4G the previous days on stock, mr1, and mr2)

so i get fed up, rooted last night without an issue.
so i was running rooted stock, froze some bloat, and still had the data issues. no 4G at all, and in/out 3G signal.

so i flshed to flyweight and the MR2 radio today without issues, and i still have the problem. all this time my buddy still has 4G. its getting kinda annoying. should i even try the 2.5 radio? i heard it causes some slight issues with some ROM's, so if i need to, can i flash back to the MR2 radio?

the phone seems to be running great with this combo, its just the data connection that is giving me issues.

any help is appreciated.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

try disabling 4g and see if that helps, sometimes i know searching for 4g can cause an issue.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah, i tried that, and it does seem to help, but i SHOULD be getting 4G. i had great signal and DL speeds 2 days ago on 4G, and now i can only get 3G.


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

You can go back to any radio through hboot. Some of us go from stock froyo to run cm7 or omfgb, then upgrade to a newer radio to run gb sense. Download the radio only and rename and flash with hboot.

Are you using an app to switch between radios? I use the phone info app. And teamandirc has one too. Sometimes if I'm on cdma/evdo/lte auto It picks 3g instead of 4g. Turning it to lte mode will help or sometimes its the other way around. The phone decides which signal is strongest and sticks to it until you manually switch it. Its a pain to do but it might help.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

Btw if you get no data showing using the phone info app there is an option to enable data it helps. You might have to spam it. Just press the menu key to see the options. I live in an area with weak signals so I do this all the time. Even on my wife's stock bolt.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

android_michael said:


> Btw if you get no data showing using the phone info app there is an option to enable data it helps. You might have to spam it. Just press the menu key to see the options. I live in an area with weak signals so I do this all the time. Even on my wife's stock bolt.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


What do you mean by this? Could you explain?


----------



## Mrbobrowitz (Jun 13, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> OK so i got my TB a week ago today. the first 5 days have been great. no real issues at all.
> i manually did the MR2 full RUU on day 3 and kept it unrooted.
> yesterday at work i was getting spotty 3g, meaning, i would have 3G then it would drop out, then come back 10-15 seconds later. i had no data connection at all. not even 1x. all this time, my buddy who has a Droid Charge was getting 3 bars and 4g (yes i got 4G the previous days on stock, mr1, and mr2)
> 
> ...


My suggestion, based on what it sounds, is because you had signal before flashing the full RUU, and you did not have signal after that. Since you say you are rooted, I would suggest giving going back to the .223r radio a try.

That is the original radio that came with the tbolt. I know you may not want to, but if that helps solve your issue then we can see where it goes from there.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Mrbobrowitz said:


> My suggestion, based on what it sounds, is because you had signal before flashing the full RUU, and you did not have signal after that. Since you say you are rooted, I would suggest giving going back to the .223r radio a try.
> 
> That is the original radio that came with the tbolt. I know you may not want to, but if that helps solve your issue then we can see where it goes from there.


i actually had great signal on both stock, OTA, and MR2 full RUU. it was only a couple days after the RUU that i started experiencing the signal issues.

I actually unrooted and went back to completely stock software (have not taken the OTA) and i a am still having the issue. 
i am hoping it is just a SIM card issue and i can get a new one today. heading to verizon in a couple hours. going to show them how awesome my "4G" is. i picked it up today on the way to work, yet i couldn't even get google to load or any other site for that matter. the 4G icons shows up, but it just kinda hangs on the upload arrow. and i get nothing.

sitting here at work, getting 3G, streaming pandora, and my 3G is coming in and out once every couple times i glance over at the phone. pandora is still going strong, but i am loosing the 3G.

will update when/if verizon give me a new SIM or does something to fix this because it is pretty annoying.


----------



## weiln (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had my Thunderbolt since day 1. Ever since the first nationwide 4G crash for several days I've had issues with 4G. It doesn't stay connected and drops constantly. Half the time I have to reboot just to get it to switch from 3G to 4G. It says it switches, but there is no data transfer until I reboot. Coming off wifi it's the same...it just sits there uploading to 4G with nothing ever returning.

Prior to that initial outage I was thrilled with Verizon's 4G, however since then I've been supremely disappointed. I stick to 3G now, but even that is flaky sometimes with it just dropping. It'll be working just fine...until I try to browse a website or go to the market, then my data just disappears for a bit.

I'm still on the original radios since we haven't received any official radio updates yet, and my second SIM card.

I love the TBolt, with it overclocked running DasBAMF it's fast and smooth...but the data issue is frustrating since I've never had this issue with Verizon's network...and when I used a Droid X2 (POS) for a week...even that didn't have data issues. Just frustrating.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

it seems like to me, the phone is fighting to get 4G, and when it can't it just drops to 3G which takes a while. and when it thinks it can connect to 4G again, it drops 3G and wont pick up 4G. it is very frustrating. this is a great phone, but the data is just unacceptable.
even my wifes incredible 2 gets 3G where i was only getting 1X, just rediculous. i really hope this gingerbread update fixes everything. i can deal with bad battery life, but now when i am stuck on 3G. give me 4G and bad battery life any day over good battery life and hit or miss data.


----------

